# Login System



## Don_Beckmann (24. Jul 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mal ein Login System zu erstellen und habe derzeit ein Problem bei einer Funktion. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich diese behoben bekommen. Ich bin derzeit Neuling in Java und will mich an viele Dinge nun rantasten.

Über jede Hilfe eurerseits bin ich dankbar.


```
public class Login extends javax.swing.JDialog {
Connection conn = new DBConnection().connect();
    /**
     * Creates new form Login
     * @param parent
     * @param modal
     */
    public Login(java.awt.Frame parent, boolean modal){
       
        super(parent, modal);
        initComponents();
        setLocationRelativeTo(this);
       
    }
```
bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung "unreported exception SQLExceotion; must be caught or declared to be thrown"

Ich hoffe auf eure mithilfe


----------



## Robat (24. Jul 2017)

Nun ja du musst das machen was da steht. 
Die Methode `connect()` wirft eine SQLException. Diese musst du abfangen.


----------



## JuKu (5. Aug 2017)

Baue einfach einen try-catch-Block drum herum und lass dir die genaue Fehlermeldung ausgeben.


```
try {
    //your code
} catch (SQLException e) {
   //print error message
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Und diese Fehlermeldung kannst du ja dann nochmal hier posten.


----------

